# Wir könnten die erste Generation sein, die 1000 Jahre alt wird.



## Gabrie1 (24. Oktober 2015)

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Hi :-)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Es gibt einer sehr interessante Entwicklung in den letzten Jahren. Wissenschaftler sind der Meinung, dass sie mit den heutigen Biotechnologien bald das Altern rückgängig machen können - wir also tausende von Jahren leben könnten. Vor 2 Jahren hat sogar Google die Firma Calico gegründet um solche Therapien zu entwickeln. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]In den USA gibt es jetzt eine Transhumanistische Partei, die das Altern heilen will. Ihr Präsidentschaftskandidat Zoltan Istvan ist der Meinung, dass wir das evtl. in 10 Jahren schaffen könnten, wenn wir massivst in die Entwicklung dieser Therapien investieren würden. Andere Wissenschaftler, wie z.B. Dr. Aubrey de Grey, geben an, dass wir eine gute Chance haben, Therapien innerhalb der nächsten 25 Jahre zu entwickeln. Dass diese Therapien kommen werden, sind sich wohl alle einig - die Frage ist nur wann und ob wir das noch erleben werden oder ob wir vielleicht die letzte Generation sein werden, die am Altern stirbt. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Auch in Deutschland gibt es Bemühungen, die Forschung auf diesem Gebiet zu beschleunigen. Seit kurzem gibt es die Transhumane Partei Deutschland, die dieses Thema mit in ihrem Programm hat. Und es gibt sogar eine 1-Themen-Partei, die Partei für Gesundheitsforschung, die sich nur auf dieses Thema spezialisiert hat. Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn die grossen Parteien dieses Thema auch in ihr Programm mit aufnehmen würden und es zu ihrer Priorität machen würden. Das Problem ist nämlich, dass zur Zeit wahrscheinlich nicht ausreichend viel geforscht wird, und wir deshalb evtl. die letzte Generation sein werden, die am Altern stirbt. Aus diesem Grund muessen wir jetzt handeln, wenn wir nicht an Alterskrankheiten sterben wollen. Wir haben eine einmalige Chance in der Geschichte der Menschheit. Bitte macht mit - lasst uns gemeinsam unser Leben retten. Man könnte z.B. einen Verein gründen, um die Forschung zu fördern oder für mehr Forschung demonstrieren, damit die Politiker das mit in ihr Programm aufnehmen. Was habt ihr noch für Ideen?[/SIZE]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2015)

Altern ist natürlich und gehört zum Leben dazu. Dann lieber in die Krebsforschung investieren.

 

Davon mal abgesehen, wir haben in Deutschland/Europa gerade ganz andere Probleme als das Altern.


----------



## Gabrie1 (24. Oktober 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen, wir haben in Deutschland/Europa gerade ganz andere Probleme als das Altern.


 

Das Altern ist jedoch das grösste Problem: 100.000 Menschen sterben jeden Tag an Alterskrankheiten...


----------



## Gabrie1 (24. Oktober 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Altern ist natürlich und gehört zum Leben dazu. Dann lieber in die Krebsforschung investieren.


 

Wie natürlich sind denn z.B. Computer, Handys, Antibiotika, Impfungen etc.? Es ist natürlich für die Menschen, unnatürliche Dinge zu tun. Es wäre unnatürlich für uns, ein Problem zu sehen, welches viel Leid verursacht, und dieses nicht zu lösen.

 

Und da Krebs ja in erster Linie eine Alterskrankheit ist, ist die Krebsforschung mit inbegriffen.


----------



## Aun (24. Oktober 2015)

krebs und alterskrankheit.... ich schmeiß mich weg. ich war wegen dem scheiß seit meiem 2. lebensjahr bis 24 in behandlung. kmm mir nicht mit so ner abgedroschenen phrase


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2015)

Willst du Werbung für Scientology machen oder wat ? Altern gehört zum Leben. Kümmern wir uns bitte erst darum, wie jeder Mensch in Würde altern kann anstatt das Altern selbst künstlich zu verlängern. Denn Fakt ist auch, dass in vielen Ländern auf der Welt Kinder aufgrund von Krieg oder Hungersnot nichtmal das Jugendalter erreichen. 

 

Und um ehrlich zu sein, ewig Leben möchte ich auch nicht.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Oktober 2015)

Mhm, dann dürfen wir alle 900 Jahre bis zur Rente arbeiten.

Ne danke.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Oktober 2015)

Bringt doch mehr Probleme als Vorteile vorallem moralisch, von der Logistik mal abgesehen.

Also nööö danke


----------



## Nexilein (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke mal das wird das nächste große Ding; gleich nachdem wir alle Gender-Themen abgearbeitet haben...


----------



## Tikume (25. Oktober 2015)

Der nächste geile Scheiss nach der kalten Fusion.

 

Mal abgesehen davon dass es garantiert das Ende der Menschheit wäre.


----------



## Ogil (25. Oktober 2015)

Yeah - wird nicht passieren:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Und wenn es doch dazu kommen sollte, dann werden sich ein paar Superreiche das Privileg reservieren und der arbeitende Mob (also wir) darf weiterhin an Kleinigkeiten abnippeln, um einen Nachschub an frischen Arbeitskraeften zu garantieren.


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Oktober 2015)

no need - bye.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Oktober 2015)

Gabrie1 schrieb:


> Wie natürlich sind denn z.B. Computer, Handys, Antibiotika, Impfungen etc.? Es ist natürlich für die Menschen, unnatürliche Dinge zu tun. Es wäre unnatürlich für uns, ein Problem zu sehen, welches viel Leid verursacht, und dieses nicht zu lösen.


Da hast du recht.

Wenn wir dann die "Alterskrankheit" besiegt haben, müssen wir als nächstes unbedingt versuchen, die Neigung der Erdachse zu korrigieren. Ich meine wir müssen aufwachen und endlich erkennen, was für ein Leid die 23° Neigung verursachen! Denn die ist verantwortlich für Herbst, Winter und Frühling. Im Herbst und Winter wirds früher dunkel, später hell und es regnet, bzw. schneit auch immer. Ganz davon abgesehen wieviel Wildunfälle es im Herbst auch immer wieder gibt. Das wäre dann auch endlich vorbei.

Und der Winter danach ist auch immer so kalt. Die ganzen obdachlosen Menschen auf der Straße frieren sich dann immer halb (oder ganz) zu tode. Und den armen Tieren im Wald gehts auch nicht besser. Die finden dann so wenig zu essen.
Frühling ist zwar schön, aber wenn wir dafür die Geisel des Herbstes und Winters loswerden könnten, ist der Frühling ein notwendiges Kollateralopfer.

Immer Sommer haben ist doch das was wir alle wollen. Da können wir jeden Tag an den Strand gehen und abends im Garten sitzen und Bier trinken.

Toll! Ich kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Oktober 2015)

... und alte, super gebräunte Menschen sind doch die schönsten! I am totally with you spectrumizer.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Oktober 2015)

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe handelt es sich hier um ein legitimes Forschungsfeld, dass in Amerika durch google und apple (in kooperation) bereits mit Millionen gefördert wird.

Hierzulande wird es wohl eher schwierig mit der Forschung da wir uns aus ethischen Gründen dazu entschlossen haben die Gentechnik zu verteufeln. http://www.deutschlandradiokultur.d...ne-ahnung.1008.de.html?dram:article_id=314788

Unser Rückstand ist nicht mehr aufzuholen; deutsche Gentechniker gehen ins Ausland.

Die Sache bei der Forschung ist die: Man kann Ergebnisse nicht erkaufen.

Calico selber gibt an, dass das große Ziel ist lebensverlängernde Medikamente/Therapien zu entwickeln. Es ist aber nicht so das sie die Blaupause schon haben und nur noch das Geld brauchen um die Bestandteile zu kaufen.

Larry Page meint selber, man müsse erst mal schauen wo die Reise hingeht. http://time.com/574/google-vs-death/

Ich würde das ganze erst mal still im Auge behalten, es wird sicher interessante  Forschungsresultate geben.

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe; was haben "Parteien" damit zu tuen?


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Oktober 2015)

Ob es ein legitimes Forschungsfeld ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Dass die Menschen quasi schon immer den "Jungbrunnen" versuchen zu finden, um "ewig" zu leben, ist ja nichts neues. Gelungen ist es bisher noch keinem. Und selbst wenn, bezweifel ich dass es für die breite Masse der Menschen zur Verfügung stehen wird, so wie es hier vom TE dargestellt wird.

Es wird wohl so sein, dass solche "Anti-Aging"-Therapien nicht für 'n Appel und 'n Ei zu haben sein werden, sondern eher das Gegenteil. Da wird wohl ein Touristenticket zur ISS billiger sein. Schon allein aus dem Prinzip heraus, dass die Wissenschaftler und deren Investoren bei aller Geldgeilheit trotzdem wohl kaum wollen, dass die Menschheit sich nur unendlich vermehrt, ohne aber zu sterben. Man kann sagen, dass wir jetzt schon mit 7 Milliarden ziemlich überbevölkert sind und unser Resourcenhunger und die damit verbundenen Umweltmisshandlungen weitrechende Folgen für uns haben werden. Garnicht zu reden von unserem Konfliktpotential.

Und auch von dem persönlichen ethischen und philosophischen Konflikten mal ganz abgesehen. Wissen wir, ob der Tod für den betroffenen wirklich etwas schlimmes ist? Vielleicht gibt es ja ein "Leben nach dem Tod", für das es sich lohnt zu sterben? Und selbst wenn nicht, wenn es danach endgültig aus und vorbei ist, spielt der Tod auch nicht wirklich eine Rolle für den betroffenen. Wie heisst es so schön "Wir sind alle nur Tote auf Urlaub."


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Januar 2016)

Muss den Thread mal wieder hochholen. Denn ich schau grad die 4. Staffel von "Torchwood" und musste unweigerlich an das Thema hier denken. Denn da wird schön veranschaulicht, was mit der Gesellschaft so alles passieren kann, wenn diese auf einmal keine Angst mehr vorm Tod haben muss. Kann ich dem TE nur sehr ans Herz legen: http://www.amazon.de/Torchwood-Miracle-Day-4-DVDs/dp/B008F65TO8


----------



## callahan123 (6. Juni 2016)

Schon a weng älter aber hey - Nekromantie passt ja irgendwie zum Thema.

 

In meinen Augen wird hier eines übersehen: was genau bedeutet es, durch das Alter zu sterben?

Wie hängen die Faktoren zusammen? Was führt zu was und was muss man alles angehen, um das Altern zu verhindern?

 

1. Der Körper

Ein Körper nutzt sich mit der Zeit durch Gebrauch, diverse Einflüsse (Vererbung, Wohnort...), die Haltbarkeit von Zellen und deren abnehmenden Regenerierung oder einfach nur Pech (seltene Krankheit) ab. Wenn man die Folgen solcher Abnutzungserscheinungen stark hinaus zögern will, muss man also erst einmal die Abnutzung an sich verhindern.

 

2. Der Geist - der Verstand - das Bewusstsein...

Hier wird es schon ein wenig kniffliger, da man nicht weiß, wie viel Lebensinformationen der Geist aushalten kann. Kommt der Geist mit einem 500-jährigen Leben klar? Kann er die ganzen Informationen aufnehmen und verarbeiten?

Wir bemerken ja selber schon, dass man irgendwann große Schwierigkeiten hat, neue Dinge zu erlernen, das wird mit den Jahren nicht besser.

Liegt das an Gehirnzellen, die nicht mehr so schnell regenerieren, oder Nervenbahnen, die nicht mehr so fix senden oder ggf. ganz unterbrochen sind? Ist es ebenfalls ein rein physikalisches Problem, wie ausfallendes Haar? 

Was soll man mit der ganzen Zeit anfangen? Man fragt sich seit langem, was der Sinn des Lebens ist. Wird es sinniger, wenn man ewig lebt?

Man gewöhnt sich an viele Dinge, je öfter man sie sieht/durchführt...

Zum Beispiel der Sex. Der ist in den ersten Jahren oder der ersten Zeit mit einem neuen Partner immer besonders schön und aufregend. Irgendwann nimmt das Thema ab. Auch ganz ohne körperliche Einschränkungen, die z.B. am Alter liegen.

Ist das Thema Sex nach 500 Jahren überhaupt noch erwähnenswert? Gibt es noch Geschichten, die einen überraschen? Lieder, die dich auf die Tanzfläche zerren?

Wie ist das heute? Klar, es gibt auch ältere Semester, die neues erfahren wollen, aber der Großteil kaut doch Jahr für Jahr den gleichen Schmarrn durch. Schaut sich alte Filme an, feiert jeden Karneval zur gleichen Musik... Und das dann weitere 500 Jahre?

 

3. Die Umwelt

Wenn Menschen um ein vielfaches länger leben, müssen sie ebenso lange versorgt werden. Woher soll man diese Güter nehmen? Nahrung wird immer knapper, ebenso Wohnraum. Der Mensch ist ebenso ein Motor. Woher nehmen wir die Energie für die vielen zusätzlichen Motoren?

 

4. Wer überwacht das alles?

Maschinen? Menschen in Schichtarbeit?

 

Insgesamt muss man sich also zuerst die Frage stellen:

Worin liegen überhaupt die Vorteile eines ewigen/stark verlängerten Lebens?

 

Welche negativen Folgen erleben wir aktuell dadurch, dass Menschen seit dem Jahr 1500 im Schnitt eine doppelt so lange Lebenserwartung haben und können wir damit überhaupt umgehen? Wenn nicht sollte man sich überlegen, ob eine gigantische Verschärfung dieser Probleme überhaupt Sinn macht.

 

Ich bin dafür das Leben auf 50 Jahre zu begrenzen, dafür sollte man etwas erfinden, was eine 100% Chance auf Wiedergeburt unter der Karma-Prämisse ergibt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2016)

Genau und wer ohne Sünde ist werfe den ersten Stein.

Wer entscheidet nun wer es wert ist neu geboren zu werden? Würde eh nur missbraucht werden. 

Es ist gut, dass das Leben endlich ist. Ich möchte nicht noch zehn mal 13 Jahre Matheunterricht haben.

Von der Überbevölkerung mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## vollmi (10. Juni 2016)

Ach das Problem mit der überbevölkerung hat sich dann erledigt wenn wir anfangen ins All zu expandieren. Also so richtig mit Generationenraumschiffen und so. Und echte Biosphären auf anderen Planeten errichten können. Sobald wir das Sonnensystem hinter uns lassen können wird es auch kaum mehr möglich sein die Menscheit auszurotten.

 

mfG René


----------



## Blackfox686 (25. Juli 2016)

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Hi :-)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Es gibt einer sehr interessante Entwicklung in den letzten Jahren. Wissenschaftler sind der Meinung, dass sie mit den heutigen Biotechnologien bald das Altern rückgängig machen können - wir also tausende von Jahren leben könnten. Vor 2 Jahren hat sogar Google die Firma Calico gegründet um solche Therapien zu entwickeln. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]In den USA gibt es jetzt eine Transhumanistische Partei, die das Altern heilen will. Ihr Präsidentschaftskandidat Zoltan Istvan ist der Meinung, dass wir das evtl. in 10 Jahren schaffen könnten, wenn wir massivst in die Entwicklung dieser Therapien investieren würden. Andere Wissenschaftler, wie z.B. Dr. Aubrey de Grey, geben an, dass wir eine gute Chance haben, Therapien innerhalb der nächsten 25 Jahre zu entwickeln. Dass diese Therapien kommen werden, sind sich wohl alle einig - die Frage ist nur wann und ob wir das noch erleben werden oder ob wir vielleicht die letzte Generation sein werden, die am Altern stirbt. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.666666666666666px]Auch in Deutschland gibt es Bemühungen, die Forschung auf diesem Gebiet zu beschleunigen. Seit kurzem gibt es die Transhumane Partei Deutschland, die dieses Thema mit in ihrem Programm hat. Und es gibt sogar eine 1-Themen-Partei, die Partei für Gesundheitsforschung, die sich nur auf dieses Thema spezialisiert hat. Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn die grossen Parteien dieses Thema auch in ihr Programm mit aufnehmen würden und es zu ihrer Priorität machen würden. Das Problem ist nämlich, dass zur Zeit wahrscheinlich nicht ausreichend viel geforscht wird, und wir deshalb evtl. die letzte Generation sein werden, die am Altern stirbt. Aus diesem Grund muessen wir jetzt handeln, wenn wir nicht an Alterskrankheiten sterben wollen. Wir haben eine einmalige Chance in der Geschichte der Menschheit. Bitte macht mit - lasst uns gemeinsam unser Leben retten. Man könnte z.B. einen Verein gründen, um die Forschung zu fördern oder für mehr Forschung demonstrieren, damit die Politiker das mit in ihr Programm aufnehmen. Was habt ihr noch für Ideen?[/SIZE]

 

 

Wenn es sowas je geben wird, dann werden "wir" sicherlich nicht in diesen genuss kommen . In den genuss werden nur die höchsten Kreise der Menschheit kommen, der Rest muss weiter mit dem demografischen Wandel , der Hungersnot und der wachsenden Erdbevölkerung zu kämpfen haben. Sei nicht naiv.

 

Cheers


----------



## vollmi (27. Juli 2016)

Allerdings besteht ja auch die Chance das in den nächsten 100-200 Jahren die Besiedlung anderer Planeten losgeht. Dann isses mit der wachsenden Erdbevölkerung hoffentlich bald vorbei.

 

mfG René


----------



## eMJay (27. Juli 2016)

Wenn es so weiter geht auf der Welt und es sich weiter verschlimmert, wird es nicht dazu kommen.


----------



## LukaW (28. Juli 2016)

Oder gerade weil alle fliehen.


----------



## Vendara (9. August 2016)

Haha. Wer hat denn bitte Bock 900 Jahre lang zu leben?  

Ne danke. Ich freu mich heute schon auf ein cooles Altersheim, wo ich mit 70 einziehen kann. 

Dann spiel ich den ganzen Tag lang Onlinebingo und WoW-Reloaded.


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2016)

Yeah - wird nicht passieren:

 

Natürlich lohnt sich Krebs zu behandeln mehr als ihn zu heilen - in einer kurzen Zeitspanne.

Krebs ist nichts, was erst im Alter kommt und daher geht viel an Geld verloren. Man rechne nur mal jedes Lebensjahr in dem ein Mensch konsumiert und Geld ausgibt vs. das Geld, dass für die Krebsbehandlung ausgegeben wird, welches in westeuropäischen Staaten sogar oftmals vom Staat und Versicherungen bezahlt wird.

 

Die Wirtschaft hätte bestimmt ein Interesse daran, dass ein Konsument und eine Arbeitskraft nicht verloren geht.

 

Naja, um erstmal dem OP zu antworten.

Längeres Leben - geil.

Aber bitte höchstens ein paar Jährchen mehr, bzw. die Alterung bis zum Ende einfach entschärfen.

Ewig zu Leben kann das Bewusstsein nicht überstehen. Natürlich kann man Nervenbahnen und Hirnzellen erneuern, doch ist auch das menschliche Gehrin irgendwann voll. Will ich denn während meinem Leben 75% davon wieder vergessen?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. August 2016)

Da es grad zum Thema passt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAhjPd4uNFY


----------



## LikeTropi (27. September 2016)

Dass wir 1000 Jahre alt werden oder werden könnten bezweifle ich doch sehr stark. Vorher richten wir uns mit nuklearen Waffen zu Grunde. 

 

Außerdem wem wir es dann vorbehalten so alt zu werden? Wir entscheidet das? Geld? Die Bevölkerung steigt immer weiter an; es ist unmöglich diese Option allen Menschen zu geben.


----------



## Gundel1975 (14. Februar 2017)

Um Gottes Willen!! Wer will denn in dieser Welt 1000 Jahre alt werden. Also ich nicht


----------



## Fordtaurus (13. März 2017)

Wiso nur 1000 Jahre alt?

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hawN3TPJakk

 

Interessante Idee welche in diesem Film gesponnen wird

 

Ich sag auch schon lange, ich will mindestens ein mittlere dreistelliges Alter erreichen. Einfach schon um noch was von der Rentenzeit und der Rentenkasse ab zu bekommen und natürlich um die Menschheit noch bissl länger zu nerven!

                                         

 ​So long sprach es und fuhr mit seinem Mercedes fort​


----------

